# What're your favorite clips?



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

My spoo Conan is in a continental... Ill be putting him in a Miami next week.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

He's a cutie. I actually like the continental on him, I'm not usually a fan.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a client at work who I do a one length all over approximately one inch cut. I hand scissor the top knot and leave it full but not too full, and do a clean face and feet on him wih pompom ears and tail. He looks very masculine in this cut, but also adorable and fluffy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha--all the people I know who have males say that everyone thinks they're girls anyway! So clip him in whatever catches your eye...his fur will grow and grow and you'll have a chance to put him in EVERYTHING eventually, lol. Coincidentally, I have my dogs in a lamb clip during the winter and Miamis in the summer  But tokipoke has had Leroy in some great male clips, and so has frankgrimes. In fact you should see the plans she has for a kramer/fragglerock topknot, very cool!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Ha,ha--all the people I know who have males say that everyone thinks they're girls anyway! So clip him in whatever catches your eye...his fur will grow and grow and you'll have a chance to put him in EVERYTHING eventually, lol. Coincidentally, I have my dogs in a lamb clip during the winter and Miamis in the summer  But tokipoke has had Leroy in some great male clips, and so has frankgrimes. In fact you should see the plans she has for a kramer/fragglerock topknot, very cool! By the way your puppy is very cute!


Oh thank you! I'll check her out and look at her boy, I love seeing other peoples poodles.
I lovee the lamb clip and the miami, I may even go for it later when his adult coat comes in.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I have Panda in a "Modified Town & Country". I dont worry about if its masculine or feminine. Panda is secure in his masculinity either way. :laugh:


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> I have Panda in a "Modified Town & Country". I dont worry about if its masculine or feminine. Panda is secure in his masculinity either way. :laugh:


Wow, your dog looks great.
Would you mind if I saved this picture and used it to show a groomer if I wanted this cut in the future?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Mariah said:


> Wow, your dog looks great.
> Would you mind if I saved this picture and used it to show a groomer if I wanted this cut in the future?


Wow, that is such a nice compliment. Thank you so much! :smile:

As you can see, the body is clipped short, while the legs are clipped longer. One thing that makes it different from a lamb is that the two lengths are not blended. Youre supposed to see the lines where the coat length changes, but in this shot you really cant. Part of the reason is that the leg coat is not that much longer than the body (saves me brushing time, LOL), and part of it is that all the light is coming from the camera flash, and lighting a subject like that reduces perception of depth and detail.

Here is an article about how to do this clip:

Pet Grooming: The Good, The Bad, & The Furry: Search results for town and country pattern


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

If I tilt the screen I can see the differentiated lengths. And that blog, wow. I've been reading it and she does some amazing clips. I want her to clip my spoo! haha.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Both my standards are in the German right now. 
Here's Vienna, not very smooth scissoring, more rough than anything, don't mind that close leg, she'd chewed a hole in it that had to be compensated for.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

The great thing about poodle boys is no one assumes they are, so you can pick whatever clip you want. Add bows, paint nails, anything. Even if you think they look masculine, people will still call him a her.
I LOVE the german clip, Unfortunately Sawyers tail was docked crappy, so I can't do it on him 
But currently I have him in a lamb clip, with the addition of bell bottoms. Shaved ears as well. 
He had some biopsies done about a month or two ago so I had to shave him down completely, but I got to keep his bellbottoms so I'm waiting for his topknot to get bigger again!
Someone else on here-Tokipoke- used to dye her dogs, she gave Leroy a purple mohawk and pompoms with a leather jacket thing. THAT was awesome! You should totally do that at some point! aha


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

My boy struts his stuff in all the clips...with matching seasonal painted nails. Haven't done bows yet, but I'm sure that will. Whenever someone gives me a hard time I just tell them he doesn't know the difference.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> My boy struts his stuff in all the clips...with matching seasonal painted nails. Haven't done bows yet, but I'm sure that will. Whenever someone gives me a hard time I just tell them he doesn't know the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You paint your boy's nails? Teehee! I think my hubby would freak! I already put bows in his hair at the store! Lol. (My spoo not husband's hair) lol


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I personally find shaved ears, a full face or a shaved face with a mustache, full feet, and a shaved or carrot tail to be some of the most masculine looking choices. A full-footed German incorporates all of that! : ) That said, I wouldn't give a hoot about making my male Poodle look masculine. People won't know he's a boy either way and the most important part is that the dog will not care one bit what he looks like. Put him in a tutu with matching nail polish and don't forget his tiara!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lea said:


> You paint your boy's nails? Teehee! I think my hubby would freak! I already put bows in his hair at the store! Lol. (My spoo not husband's hair) lol


Oh yes!!! At first my hubby rolled his eyes along with everyone else, but now seems to actually enjoy picking out Hibbert's next style and toe colors. "It's my wife's dog" is his typical answer to laughs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> I personally find shaved ears, a full face or a shaved face with a mustache, full feet, and a shaved or carrot tail to be some of the most masculine looking choices. A full-footed German incorporates all of that! : ) That said, I wouldn't give a hoot about making my male Poodle look masculine. People won't know he's a boy either way and the most important part is that the dog will not care one bit what he looks like. Put him in a tutu with matching nail polish and don't forget his tiara!


Regardless of gender, they all think they are hot stuff and KNOW IT when they are all made up. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

@*fluffyspoos *- Your boy looks amazing in that clip. he seems so soft, and it really suits his body shade imo. Personally it seems to serious to me, i'm a goof with a goofball dog
@*Sawyersmomma *- I get it already. He has a blue collar and blue tags, and people that come over say "wow, she's so cute!". I'm not really bothered, just everyone things my other dogs are the opposite genders as well. I've seen a pic or two of leroy, and he's such a cute boy with his dye.
@*Ellyisme *- He already knows he's cute. I swear, he poses for pics. I'm sure ill get to the point of bows on him as well.
@*PammiPoodle *- Hey, if you can't beat um, join um! take back what people are saying about him and make him go that extra mile. I like it haha.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Wow, that is such a nice compliment. Thank you so much! :smile:
> 
> As you can see, the body is clipped short, while the legs are clipped longer. One thing that makes it different from a lamb is that the two lengths are not blended. Youre supposed to see the lines where the coat length changes, but in this shot you really cant. Part of the reason is that the leg coat is not that much longer than the body (saves me brushing time, LOL), and part of it is that all the light is coming from the camera flash, and lighting a subject like that reduces perception of depth and detail.
> 
> ...


OMG - this blog is just wonderful! This groomer is amazing. I love her sense of humor and pictures. I do like my groomer, but if this gal were close to me, I'd pay her double what she charges! (I already tip my groomer 100%, so there you are. I don't think my groomer charges enough, and Cookie's apparently not even difficult to groom).


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

My boy was in continental lion trim but now his hair is growing back to scandinavian lion. After the world dog show I may clip him to terrier clip or a modified modern clip.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My favorite is the Scandinavian lion clip. Igor looks great in this clip but I have also seen toys that really rock this look too.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are some our clips  Cream is boy, black is girl...

Short body with TK:









Afgan hound:

















Terrier:

















Bedlington:

















Kerry blue terrier:









Scandinavian:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Zmyjka, youre so amazing. How did you do the ears on the Afghan clip? Did you do anything special or just let the hair grow long?


Is it just me or are the last several pics from Zmyjka's post not displaying fully? I've refreshed the page several times and cant get them to display.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Zmyjka, youre so amazing. How did you do the ears on the Afghan clip? Did you do anything special or just let the hair grow long?


Just let the hair grow - and little bit scissoring on top for better visual connection with head.

Server on which I have picts sometimes doesnť work proper - just try it later - it can help.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I too love the Scandinavian. Too much hair for me to manage on my two standards, but I do have fun trying different cuts on my mini.
Here is Kai in my try at a Scandi. He had it for his first 2 years, but let it go when life got complicated, plus he is a swimmer and poofy hair and water everyday don't work.

Still working on the Scandinavian by maryac58, on Flickr

This would be my next favorite, still a bit plush.
When I took the Scandi off, this is what I ended up with. I think he felt free!

My little Kai guy. by maryac58, on Flickr

I'm FREEEEE!!! by maryac58, on Flickr

Love the Miami too, smart looking, easier care for summer.
Then, the pants had to go as cabin life started for the summer. Too hard to keep him looking nice.
I put everyone into a Miami for the summer, so practical and love how bracelets give such showy movement.

Lucky dogs by maryac58, on Flickr

My least favorite, not that I don't like it, but I'd rather have the dogs kinda plush.
Tell you what though, if you ever get crazy busy in your life, and you feel bad your dogs look frumpy, I say go for it...shave em down. 

On our evening ride, this guy doesn't miss a beat! by maryac58, on Flickr
I had *NO IDEA* how much _less_ stress I've have with the 3 dogs in this short cut for the summer. No mats to deal with, I let them swim more, our boats weren't soaking wet because of the water they drag in when we swim.
I hope I remember all the benefits of a short cut this coming summer, because it is hard hovering over a plush coat with the clipper.

So many choices, depends on whats going on in life for me.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Great photos, spoowhisperer. Especially that first one, its a stunner!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Spoowhisperer and zmyjka, thanks for your pictures and ideas! you dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

This is the most recent one...its a japanese inspired clip I'm working on after seeing a picture of a red toy in it and I feel in love. Its my absolute favorite so far. 









My other favorite grooms I put him in.

Scandinavian:

Finished product! by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Mohawk:

First day of November by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

36/365 Sunbathing by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Teddy bear...well I just shaved off his mohawk and did a #3 all over.

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Modified German


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I LOVE the first and the last ones Michelle. I'll add them to my folder of clip ideas if that's okay with you.
Atticus is too cute!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

bura4 said:


> My boy was in continental lion trim but now his hair is growing back to scandinavian lion. After the world dog show I may clip him to terrier clip or a modified modern clip.


I like the 2nd pic, I like how his hair is a bit more grown-in in the back. Super cute


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I just die in the cuteness of this? You're doing such a good job at this groom, Michellle!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Continental 









Puppy clip









German









Lamb









Bedlington









Over all fuller clip









Short all over









HCC


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I like Gucci (the red one) in this cut. Not sure what it's called. I like to change them up every 2-3 months. I'm to chicken to try grooming myself even tho I have all the tools. Of course I had to buy all the clippers, scissors, books, etc before even getting them. lol. I take them to the groomer and kind of tell her how I want it. Sometimes I combine this and that but they always look good. I figured if they look bad then it will grow back in another 2 months.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay now I have a small problem with this. Everyone calls my Jazzy a BOY! Sob she is so petite and feminine or at least I think so....
In an HCC 

jazz first grown up haircut by spindledreams, on Flickr 
In her new shaved down clip

beautiful jazz 2-20-2013 7-54-52 AM by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i like Esther in the Miami but im trying to grow her into a English saddle. the English saddle has always been my dream poodle cut. i was thinking of doing a continental this summer but we will see.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i also like the swirl clip but ive ever done that. i like the book "poodle clipping and grooming" by shirlee kalstone it offers alot of instruction on grooming and different styles for poodles.


----------

